# Cutting out milk during cut??



## djk80 (Feb 25, 2009)

Question do any of you cut out milk during a cut??

When I bulk I also drink A LOT , A LOT of milk as well mix them with my whey protein shakes....

However I am debating wether to cut them out of my diet totally replace the whey shakes just with mixing with water. Also I would substitute by taking calcium supplements/pills.....

Does this sound right or should I just skip out on the milk entirely without the calcium supplements or should I just keep drinking milk??

Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 26, 2009)

People usually cut out milk during the latter stages of a pre-comp diet.

If you like milk keep it in....just account for the calories.


----------



## urbanski (Feb 26, 2009)

i was up to 2100 cals/day of whole milk bulking. its all gone now, replaced with 8oz 1% in the AM with whey. (102cals).

cutting sucks total ass.


----------



## Skib (Feb 26, 2009)

urbanski said:


> i was up to 2100 cals/day of whole milk bulking.



that's ridiculous!



urbanski said:


> cutting sucks total ass.



in some ways, yes, but i enjoy the strict calculations involved and seeing results... not to mention my grocery bills are a lot cheaper!


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 26, 2009)

I stick to water on a cut and even drop all shakes.
I am hungry enough as it is. 
The more solid food I can get in me the more i can control my appetite.


----------



## djk80 (Feb 26, 2009)

If I was to drop the milk do you think it would be a good Idea to take the calcium supplements?

As most of my calcium intake is from the milk I was drinking


----------



## Hench (Feb 27, 2009)

Why not just keep the milk? 1 pint of 1% milk has about 200cals and roughly 50% of daily calcium needs.


----------



## Skib (Feb 27, 2009)

there's also plenty of calcium in almonds, cottage cheese and broccoli... as well as other foods that i don't really eat on a regular basis but am sure a lot of ppl do...

i LOVE my milk but have learned to live without it for the most part during a cut


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 5, 2009)

might be ridiculous, but it isnt that low.I'm on 1600kcals right now on a PSMF. Fucking sucks as far as dieting goes, but it is effective as hell and I am already seeing some trace abs 14 weeks out of my show.





Skib said:


> that's ridiculous!
> 
> 
> 
> in some ways, yes, but i enjoy the strict calculations involved and seeing results... not to mention my grocery bills are a lot cheaper!


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 5, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> might be ridiculous, but it isnt that low.I'm on 1600kcals right now on a PSMF. Fucking sucks as far as dieting goes, but it is effective as hell and I am already seeing some trace abs 14 weeks out of my show.



hey, sorry but
do you mean 1600 cals a day?
and what is PSMF ?? 
thanx


----------



## Hench (Mar 5, 2009)

QuestionGuy said:


> hey, sorry but
> do you mean 1600 cals a day?
> and what is PSMF ??
> thanx



The Rapid Fat Loss Handbook by Lyle McDonald | BodyRecomposition - The Home of Lyle McDonald

Also some info on Builts blog, when she set up a psmf diet for one of her friends.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 5, 2009)

thanks MD. I did say 1600 (calories) kcals. I'm used to writing it that way because it saves time. 

The PSMF diet was substantiated by Lyle McDonald. Guys a fucking genius. Knows his shit really well..


----------



## sara (Mar 8, 2009)

I would cut milk out of my diet .. Even if its skim milk and has no fat,  dairy products tend to " smooth" you out giving the skin a thick appearance.


----------

